
Drug-resistant roundworms prompt search for new treatments - fern12
https://cen.acs.org/articles/95/i40/Drug-resistant-roundworms-prompt-search.html
======
jqvincent16
Between drug resistant parasites, antibiotic resistant bacteria, and global
warming, I feel like humanity is in for a real treat.

